# 31256 vs 31267  Endoscopic Max Antrostmy



## SUEV (May 21, 2009)

The difference between these 2 codes is removal of tissue.  Would suctioning of mucopurulence (or any other suctioning) be considered removal of tissue?  Is the suctioning enough to warrant the 31267 or should the code be 31256 in these situations?  The provider told me to bill 31267 but I wanted to see if anyone else has thoughts about this before I send it out.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Jul 15, 2009)

Sucking out mucous does not qualify for tissue.  Also opening up the antrum, as in an antrostomy (opening the maxillary sinus opening for drainage) is not removal of tissue, because that is what 31256 is.  Removal of anything else, polyps in the maxillary sinus, any crusts, or mucousa (note the "a" at the end of that word) from inside the maxillary sinus qualifies for tissue, and thus 31267.  I hope that helps.

Barbara J. Cobuzzi, CPC, CENTC


----------

